# What GBAtemp style are you using?



## shaunj66 (Feb 20, 2018)

*






What GBAtemp style are you using?
*
With the recent release of tempStyle 2 (in case you missed it) the total amount of styles now available for GBAtemp is *4*.

The next style to arrive to the site will be tempStyle 2 Black - a deep black style geared towards AMOLED screens and those that want the darkest experience possible. The style will be first available to our patrons as a perk for backing the site and will be released to the public when testing is complete.

There are also a couple unofficial user generated styles available in the Site Discussions & Suggestions forum worth checking out!


*tempStyle - *with the release of GBAtemp v4 back in October of 2012 and the transition to the Xenforo forum software - this theme became default theme of GBAtemp for nearly 5 years
*


 

tempStyle Dark - *a dark version of the above style for all you lovely night owls





*tempStyle 2 - *released alongside GBAtemp v6 in June 2017 this theme saw a big visual overhaul and improvements to site design alongside a completely redesigned mobile interface
*


 

tempStyle 2 Dark - *just recently released after overwhelming demand and thanks to the support of our patrons
*


 
*​Let us know what style you are using in the poll above!


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2018)

GBAtemp has always been a bright spot in my life, for soon 14 years. Therefore I keep using the light theme. 

I am tempted to try out the super black one when it comes, but for me GBAtemp IS light.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 20, 2018)

V2 dark. Waiting for black.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 20, 2018)

Tempstyle dark. Will stick with it until something breaks.

Still don't like flat design and large icons for sausage fingers on touch screen. It might be "modern", doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2018)

Tempstyle 2 Dark FTW.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 20, 2018)

ts2 Dark.  Can't wait for the black theme for use on my phone though.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 20, 2018)

Heh I remember when I made a poll like this


Anyways I use tempStyle 2 Dark because light themes hurt my eyes after a while


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 20, 2018)

tempstyle 2 default.

fite me


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2018)

New dark, but only until the new special darker theme is ready.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 20, 2018)

tempstyle v2 Dark, because the bright screen hurts at night.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 20, 2018)

I usually prefer light themes, but TempStyle 2 Dark just fits the site so well, and isn't too dark to make my eyes tired.


----------



## evandixon (Feb 20, 2018)

Temp style v1. V2 has a fixed bar on the top of the mobile page that takes up 4x the space of the v1 bar, reducing my effective screen size even more. Most of that bar just says what site I'm viewing, and my browser already tells me that.


----------



## migles (Feb 20, 2018)

i am currently using the v1 of the dark theme, i preefer the grey color over the dark blue of the new one, even tought the new dark v2 theme really looks great

had used the white v2 theme since it come out, it is pretty nifty, switched a few days ago to the v1 dark because i missed it


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 20, 2018)

evandixon said:


> Temp style v1. V2 has a fixed bar on the top of the mobile page that takes up 4x the space of the v1 bar, reducing my effective screen size even more. Most of that bar just says what site I'm viewing, and my browser already tells me that.


TempStyle 2 != TempStyle v2. It's like v6 or something IIRC.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 20, 2018)

Good ol' Tempstyle 2 Dark.

But as soon as that Black theme is ready, I'm definitely switching to that


----------



## Seriel (Feb 20, 2018)

evandixon said:


> Temp style v1. V2 has a fixed bar on the top of the mobile page that takes up 4x the space of the v1 bar, reducing my effective screen size even more. Most of that bar just says what site I'm viewing, and my browser already tells me that.


You can disable that bar by going to Preferences (From the user dropdown) and ticking "Lock visitor/mobile nav bar to top of page". The disadvantage here is that it applies to the small one that shows on the desktop site too, but I don't like that so I globally disabled it.


Spoiler: Some screenshots shown from PC, but it affects mobile too


----------



## evandixon (Feb 20, 2018)

Seriel said:


> You can disable that bar by going to Preferences (From the user dropdown) and ticking "Lock visitor/mobile nav bar to top of page". The disadvantage here is that it applies to the small one that shows on the desktop site too, but I don't like that so I globally disabled it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some screenshots shown from PC, but it affects mobile too


I was unaware that was an option. Now that the deal-breaking drawback has been dealt with, I'll have to give the new themes a try.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2018)

The darkstyle is nice, but I don't mind either. I just use v2 default at the moment.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh yeah, that's right, I totally forgot there was an even darker theme coming lol


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Feb 20, 2018)

tempStyle 2 Dark because if you use anything else then you are a communist.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 20, 2018)

*






What GBAtemp style are you using?
*
With the recent release of tempStyle 2 (in case you missed it) the total amount of styles now available for GBAtemp is *4*.

The next style to arrive to the site will be tempStyle 2 Black - a deep black style geared towards AMOLED screens and those that want the darkest experience possible. The style will be first available to our patrons as a perk for backing the site and will be released to the public when testing is complete.

There are also a couple unofficial user generated styles available in the Site Discussions & Suggestions forum worth checking out!


*tempStyle - *with the release of GBAtemp v4 back in October of 2012 and the transition to the Xenforo forum software - this theme became default theme of GBAtemp for nearly 5 years
*


 

tempStyle Dark - *a dark version of the above style for all you lovely night owls





*tempStyle 2 - *released alongside GBAtemp v6 in June 2017 this theme saw a big visual overhaul and improvements to site design alongside a completely redesigned mobile interface
*


 

tempStyle 2 Dark - *just recently released after overwhelming demand and thanks to the support of our patrons
*


 
*​Let us know what style you are using in the poll above!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 21, 2018)

Many use the dark themes because are "dark and edgy like my soul" but I'm not a grim guy.
I like light themes and always use them if I can and don't look bad, is not like I like burning my eyes either, I always use my screens at the lowest brightness level (my only exception is my phone because is too dark at the lowest setting) and the light color of the application/webpage I'm using at that moment brighten things just right to be able to read comfortably and is also aesthetically more pleasant to me (also color banding is less noticeable in brighter scenes).
But while what I said is truth, I guess that the real reason is because I'm lazy and almost always use default settings for almost everything, also those are the default setting for a reason, ease of use and all that.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 21, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> Many use the dark themes because are "dark and edgy like my soul" but I'm not a grim guy.


[Insert confused black guy GIF here]


Spoiler: Oh wait, I can


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh gosh I went back to the older Tempstyle, just to remember what it looks like, and everything's weird looking now. Now that I've had time to adjust, I much prefer "Tempstyle 2", and light theme, though I do like dark as well. This new style even edges out the way V4 looked imo, and I regarded that as my favorite looking version of GBAtemp for a long while.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

To be honest I already like the Dark theme as it is, it looks quite nice with the blue shades.

That said I will sure try the black theme when it is released, I would love to use that on my phone, you know the high contrast of AMOLED black together with the drop in power consumption make it very interesting.

Perhaps I end up liking it more, but actually I then would suggest another option, some way to use different styles on different devices. Actually the style selection is tied to your account, and it is the same on any device, so if I want to use the black style on my phone and the dark style on my PC, well, I can't.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 21, 2018)

I always used light styles.
I'm on tempstyle2 light.


----------



## fedehda (Feb 21, 2018)

Having a tempstyle dark is what always remembers me that I'm logged in. 

Besides, I like it more than white.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2018)

Welp, I didn't know these polls connect to threads. 

I'm actually glad you went with blue and not black.


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 26, 2018)

i am using Tempstyle 2 Dark (but a Tempstyle 2 Black would be better)


----------



## megaswablu (Mar 1, 2018)

im using the default. but i love dark theme anything. i should use it lol


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 1, 2018)

I am definitely in the minority, but I actually like the light theme. Some of the colors in the dark theme just don't mesh too well for me, and I'm not one that cares too much for "agh it blinds me"


----------

